# Topics > Smart home > Home appliances >  Effie, automated ironing machine, Effie, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Effie

----------


## Airicist

Meet Effie, the automated ironing machine

Published on Jun 5, 2017




> Effie is a new domestic appliance that irons your clothes for you. Hang your clothes up straight from the washing machine, click go, look smart. It's as simple as that, so why beat around the bush.

----------


## Airicist

effie - never iron again

Published on Sep 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Effie robot claims to do all your ironing"

by Brian Bennett
October 5, 2017

----------

